# which will be the best mobo for me?



## ispyder (Sep 23, 2013)

I am going to play *Hardcore games at 1080p(HDTV, 40inch) at Ultra(highest possible) settings.* I am going to use *Intel i7-4770K*. 
*Suggest me the best Motherboard for it.*
Budget is under 30K, only for mobo.
 I *will also be doing lots of multitasking,* so make sure the mobo is fast enough to handle tons of application running at once. 
Few features that I want from the mobo is that it should be able to run Windows 8 Pro 64bit properly. Inbuilt Wifi and if not there should be support to add additional. Lastly the mobo should support atleast 2 SLI


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 24, 2013)

Asus Maximus VI Formula, Gigabyte Sniper 5, MSI Z87 X power.


----------



## ispyder (Sep 24, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Asus Maximus VI Formula, Gigabyte Sniper 5, MSI Z87 X power.



Can you please tell me the best among them? or you can rate them on the scale of 10 and please tell their differences 

Just wanted to know that how is Asus Z87? where will it stand among them?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 24, 2013)

why dont you continue here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...e-gaming-awesome-multitasking-rig-1-lakh.html. why created a new thread for this?


----------



## ispyder (Sep 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> why dont you continue here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...e-gaming-awesome-multitasking-rig-1-lakh.html. why created a new thread for this?



Actually I want to be very very very much sure about GPU, Mobo and the whole main rig. I guess this would be my 1st rig for the next (atleast) 10 years! I don't want to take any type of risk. So just to be more clear about everything and to be sure that I made a perfect choice, that's why I have made a dedicated thread for mobo and GPU. Actually there I do was getting rig suggestion but I want to have processor, mobo and GPU of my choice. Also I think that I should make another thread(by nov) for my whole PC configuration and I will mention my 3 chosen things (i.e. GPU, mobo and processor), rest will be chosen by you guys. For now I think that you may close/delete my main thread i.e. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...e-gaming-awesome-multitasking-rig-1-lakh.html Also 3-4 people suggest there to make a new thread again by nov to get better rig suggestion.

If you can suggest me about mobo among the following then it's good 
1) Asus Maximus VI Formula
2) Gigabyte Sniper 5
3) MSI Z87 X power
4) Asus Z87 (don't know which version, but you may decide yourself) 

budget is under 30K for mobo


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 24, 2013)

Full budget for pc?


----------



## ispyder (Sep 24, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> full budget for pc?



1,10,000 (+ & - 20k)


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is my suggestion:
i7 4770k-23k
Asus Maximus Vi Hero-18k
Corsair h100i-8k
Gskill Ripjawx 8gb@1600 single stick-5k
Corsair TX 650-5.5k
Corsair 400r-5.5k
WD 1Tb Caviar Black-5.5k
Zotac Gtx 780 or AMD R9-290X-45~50k
Rest 10k for kb, mouse, mousepad, headphones


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 24, 2013)

*mention all your uses clearly* . the costliest mobo will not give any advantage in gaming at all.Those are for enthusiasts who want to overclock and do lots of tweaking. you better continue here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...e-gaming-awesome-multitasking-rig-1-lakh.html for the best bang for buck rig


----------



## ispyder (Sep 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> *mention all your uses clearly* . the costliest mobo will not give any advantage in gaming at all.Those are for enthusiasts who want to overclock and do lots of tweaking. you better continue here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...e-gaming-awesome-multitasking-rig-1-lakh.html for the best bang for buck rig



My uses are --> Hardcore gaming at 1080p with highest possible settings; multi-tasking (10-20 firefox tabs, Photoshop, a game, Chrome with 10 tabs)

Basically I want a mobo under 30K which the fastest speed, and best for gaming and multi-tasking.

Please suggest me any mobo meeting my above requirements, if the mobo is + 30K then also suggest.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 26, 2013)

Buddy, motherboard is not related to provide fastest speed, gaming and multi-tasking. Better motherboards provide better tweaking capabilities like handling high CPU and GPU overclocking along with supporting highers speed ram and playing with their Latency settings. So unless you are planning to overclock your CPU to 5 GHz+ or using Ram of 2400 MHz or higher speed, getting a Motherboard of 25K is not a good idea. Better get some sub 20K motherboard and use the rest of the money to get other core components like Ram, CPU cooler etc.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 26, 2013)

You will never end up using the feature set of the Maxi,us. And more over if you are not in to clocking its absolute money wasted. Instead get something sensible like the GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H for Rs 16,350 and invest the rest in a SSD which will actually make your PC more responsive and fast. Get a better GPU to play games in high FPS. Dont over spend on RAM beyond 1800Mhz its pointless in most applications.Last but the foremost get a great great PSU and Cabinet.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 26, 2013)

ispyder said:


> My uses are --> Hardcore gaming at 1080p with highest possible settings; multi-tasking (10-20 firefox tabs, Photoshop, a game, Chrome with 10 tabs)
> 
> Basically I want a mobo under 30K which the fastest speed, and best for gaming and multi-tasking.
> 
> Please suggest me any mobo meeting my above requirements, if the mobo is + 30K then also suggest.



like i said costliest mobo will not give any fps advantage in gaming or multi tasking. for that what you need is a good cpu, good gpu. and good enough mobo to support cpu. you are wasting money on mobo whose features are no at all required. even sub 15k mobo  may be good for your needs. You did not mention whether you will overclock or not?


----------



## ispyder (Sep 27, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, motherboard is not related to provide fastest speed, gaming and multi-tasking. Better motherboards provide better tweaking capabilities like handling high CPU and GPU overclocking along with supporting highers speed ram and playing with their Latency settings. So unless you are planning to overclock your CPU to 5 GHz+ or using Ram of 2400 MHz or higher speed, getting a Motherboard of 25K is not a good idea. Better get some sub 20K motherboard and use the rest of the money to get other core components like Ram, CPU cooler etc.



oh! i didn't knew that! Ok so can you please recommend me some best mobos as per my requirement i.e. of playing hardcore games at 1080p at ultra level and Hardcore multitasking. Keep in mind that I'll be using i7-2770K and Ram would be something like 2400MHz (but still not decided) and rest components are also not decided.



The Incinerator said:


> You will never end up using the feature set of the Maxi,us. And more over if you are not in to clocking its absolute money wasted. Instead get something sensible like the GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H for Rs 16,350 and invest the rest in a SSD which will actually make your PC more responsive and fast. Get a better GPU to play games in high FPS. Dont over spend on RAM beyond 1800Mhz its pointless in most applications.Last but the foremost get a great great PSU and Cabinet.



Well I don't know how to overclock, so if someone teach it to me then surely I'll overclock it. BTW please suggest me mobo.



rijinpk1 said:


> like i said costliest mobo will not give any fps advantage in gaming or multi tasking. for that what you need is a good cpu, good gpu. and good enough mobo to support cpu. you are wasting money on mobo whose features are no at all required. even sub 15k mobo  may be good for your needs. You did not mention whether you will overclock or not?



so please suggest me all the three that is, the CPU (preferred i7-4770K), the mobo and the GPU(preferred gtx 760 SLI)


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 27, 2013)

ispyder said:


> oh! i didn't knew that! Ok so can you please recommend me some best mobos as per my requirement i.e. of playing hardcore games at 1080p at ultra level and Hardcore multitasking. Keep in mind that I'll be using i7-2770K and Ram would be something like 2400MHz (but still not decided) and rest components are also not decided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CPU-i7 4770k 23k
Mobo-MSI Z87 GD 65 Gaming (using it personally) 15k
GPU-Nvidia 780 or the upcoming AMD R9-290X


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 27, 2013)

Get the GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H for Rs 16,350 or less.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Get the GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H for Rs 16,350 or less.



+ to this ......... total vfm board....


----------



## ispyder (Sep 27, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Mobo-MSI Z87 GD 65 Gaming (using it personally) 15k





The Incinerator said:


> Get the GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H for Rs 16,350 or less.



Can you both please tell me the best among both of them. (don't consider the price tag)
Guys i was searching on net, and I think that Asus Z87-DELUXE/Dual is also good for me. What do you guys say, in comparison to the mobos you suggested?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 27, 2013)

for mobo ,as suggested gigabyte it is.



ispyder said:


> so please suggest me all the three that is, the CPU (preferred i7-4770K), the mobo and the GPU(preferred gtx 760 SLI)



well, wait for new amd cards. nvidia is likely to reduce its prices for softpedia sources or else you can get an amd one.


----------

